# DE - medication



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi, does anyone has advice on medication when using DE...going to start the process next more and scared about all the hormone medication and the injections. Any advice or experiences welcome...thanks


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure if you have done oe ivf but de ivf is much simpler and easier in the body, depending on which clinic you go to and their individual protocol the medication is pretty straight forward and generally your just mimicking a natural cycle but with man made hormones instead of thenones your body would make in a natural cycle. If you have immune issues then you would add a few other things into the mix, your clinic may put you on them anyway depending on your history, but once again, it’s all pretty easy to do.


----------

